# New Jersey Guys Post Here



## NNJSnow (Feb 16, 2002)

I've notice a lot of new, New Jersey members on this site.....all NJ guys leave a post with what area your in, county or even town your out of. I'm located in Morris county.

Jeff


----------



## rtm038 (Jan 23, 2002)

Hey Jeff....from a fellow Morris County guy :waving:.

Ryan


----------



## NJ Plowman (Dec 10, 2003)

Steve from Hudson County here...


----------



## lawnboy30 (Nov 4, 2004)

Chris from Passaic County. Not a bad morning today. Finally. Plus this little storm has my phone ringing off the hook today. If anybody needs help let me know.


----------



## f350dieselemt (Dec 1, 2004)

*nj??*

I am from bergen county nj if anyone needs help call me... 201-697-0080


----------



## fatpig (Dec 28, 2004)

In Middlesex county, with a new Super Duty and a Blizzard 810. and time to spare.


----------



## ciapek (Sep 14, 2003)

*Union County*

Chris from Union County!!!:waving:


----------



## roidman81 (Nov 19, 2004)

*somerset county*

Vince here have a 5500 4x4 12ft tailgate dump .. somerset county


----------



## nino1025 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Gloucester County*

Nino here serving South Jersey/Philadelphia Region. 856-629-7001


----------



## NAC (Nov 9, 2003)

I am in Lincoln Park (Morris County)


----------



## Bad Luck (Sep 30, 2004)

Little Falls, and I serve both Passaic and Essex Counties.


----------



## fkessler (Dec 16, 2003)

*Will help in Warren/Sussex/West Morris*

Will help in Warren/Sussex/West Morris


----------



## lawnboy30 (Nov 4, 2004)

Let's hope that Wednesday WInter Weather Advisory is half right. Atleast I can get paid for salting. Anybody local have a bobcat if needed? I have a bucket loader guy buck sometimes bobcats are better to just leave on site. I can work something out if someone has an extra one this late in season. Also, looking in 1 month or 2 to purchase a used one. 

If anyone needs help let me know and I can send you my cell #.


----------



## bigantPERFECT (Jan 20, 2004)

Anthony from Wayne (Passaic County)


----------



## lawnboy30 (Nov 4, 2004)

I grew up in Wayne. If you ever need help contact me. Let's hope for something tomorrow.

Nice truck.

Chris


----------



## demetrios007 (Sep 30, 2004)

Jersey guys its snowing like hell on morris/sussex border! Looks like no scraping this time and actual pushing. payup payup


----------



## litle green guy (Feb 25, 2000)

Rich in Somerset county here, we're in Bernardsville/ Basking Ridge/ Mendham and Bedminster mostly. Hope we get something today, it's still raining here.


----------



## Aproct (Dec 8, 2003)

Andy in Burlington County.........


----------



## smiti105 (Nov 1, 2004)

Essex County here. Bought a plow for an old Jeep this year and this is the thanks I get from mother nature. NO SNOW!


----------



## NJ Plowman (Dec 10, 2003)

NJ Plowman said:


> Steve from Hudson County here...


In case anybody needs anything...

I service Hudson and Bergen counties and run a small fleet of GMC's with plows, salt spreaders, and snow blowers on them. I also have a few sidewalk crews available and most of my trucks carry spare Western plow parts. You can reach me at the office at 201-861-7533 or on my cell at 201-981-1218. Always happy to provide help to someone in need...


----------



## lawnboy30 (Nov 4, 2004)

NJ Plowman,

Thanks for the information. It is good to know that you are out there. I just might have a lead for you that is just outside my area. It is all sidewalks with salting.

I will call you in a day or so. 

Chris


----------



## lawnboy30 (Nov 4, 2004)

NJ Plowman,

I have a question regarding my truck, 2004 Chevy 3500 with Western 8-1/2 ft. and 3 yard western spreader. It seems to want to overheat at certain times during driving, can it be the fan clutch? DO they have upgrades for it?

Thanks.


----------



## NNJSnow (Feb 16, 2002)

Any guys in NJ jus wanted to let ya know I have a place selling 50lb. Baggd Rock Salt for $4.56 a bag 49 bags on a pallet. Also have Calcium Chloride $16.75 a bag 50lb bags 56 on a pallet.

Jeff


----------



## Aspen Snow (Aug 6, 2000)

We are located in Sussex Couty, but we service all of Northern NJ.


----------



## Stripe This (Aug 21, 2004)

Ciro in Morris County. Serving.....Morris, Union, Somerset Counties, and Short Hills. 

Lesco in Mountainside has 50 lb bags of Rock Salt for $4.30 something....


----------



## lawnboy30 (Nov 4, 2004)

I found a place that has calcium 50lb. bags for 11.99 per bag for the skid of 56 bags.

PM me if anybody is interested. Also, it seems as though Salt Express in Mahwah is a really good deal on Bulk salt and Magic Salt.

Chris


----------



## mjm725 (Jan 5, 2005)

Hey all I'm in Morris county also anyone ever need a hand send me an e-mail with your info and I'll get right back to you. e-mail is watched throughout storms. you can e-mail me at [email protected]. Or e-mail me and we can trade info before it`s needed.

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## demetrios007 (Sep 30, 2004)

Hey all, I have a property in Bradley Beach, NJ and live in Morris COunty/Sussex county border. If anyone would wanna do mine down there I'll do two of yours up here to save me the ride..........PM or email...............thanks.........


----------



## AintNoFun (Nov 26, 2003)

*bradley*

our shop is 2 towns over from bradley beach, we do a condo on ocean ave as well... what job do you need to be taken care of down here.. let me know

joe


----------



## M&M SnowRemoval (Dec 19, 2004)

Hazlet in Monmouth County. Plows, Bobcats, spreaders, & Blowers available 24 hrs a day 7 days a week
office-732-888-4899


----------



## Switchless (Jan 8, 2003)

little green guy said:


> Rich in Somerset county here, we're in Bernardsville/ Basking Ridge/ Mendham and Bedminster mostly. Hope we get something today, it's still raining here.


I'm in the same town..... Hey Rich.
Pete


----------



## ppandr (Dec 16, 2004)

*Hunterdon County here.....*

Always looking to help out. Will travel up to one hour. Always have a spare truck. All Western/Fisher parts. 908-334-0555 24hrs during storms.


----------



## CyberJay (Jan 16, 2005)

First post, been reading the site for about 3 weeks. Hi!

Anyway, I'm in Hightstown but do most of my sub work in Trenton. I'm available anywhere in between. The guy I sub for now comes first, but he's got a big crew and we tend to finish early. I'd love to work some more once I'm done.

'04 F250, Boss 8'6" straight blade. 3yrs experience.

-Jay


----------



## therickster24 (Jan 21, 2005)

Rick Here From Ocean County N.j. Have 2 Trucks Ready To Go CONTACT [email protected]


----------



## cdf309 (Mar 22, 2004)

*Toms River Nj*

hey guys,
im willing to help other companies if theres a problem !
big storm on the way , we need to stick together ! im in toms river new jersey (ocean county) the name of my company is CDF SNOW PLOWING
848-992-3849 make sure ya let me know your from PLOWSITE


----------



## NNJSnow (Feb 16, 2002)

Anyone here have a Western Setup or any complete setup with an 8ft. plow or sale or know anyone selling it...need one for a 98 Dodge Ram 3/4 ton.

Thanks

Jeff


----------



## bigantPERFECT (Jan 20, 2004)

yeah its still for sale let me know u have my aol name .


----------



## Turfmower (Dec 20, 2003)

Mundy Lawn Maintence Somerset County


----------



## rats5656 (Jun 14, 2000)

*plow for sale*

who has a plow for sale email me about i am from north jersey too....

dave


----------



## Derrick in NJ (Dec 21, 2004)

Hey gang, Derrick, from south jersey, Cherry Hill to be exact. Most of my routes are in the Cherry Hill, Mt. Laurel, and Burlington area, but the guy I sub to has a large crew also, so sometimes we finish up early. If I can be of assistance to anyone in the area, drop me a line.


----------



## Xtra (Sep 29, 2003)

Hi,
I'm from Ocean County.
Give me a call if you need some help.
Also, I run a tree service business (and we offer referral fees) . . . Crawford Tree Service 732-736-0701


----------



## Turfdude (Mar 2, 2003)

Camden County here - use a meyer, western & boss plows (1 of each)


----------



## '01RamBoss (Jan 27, 2005)

John Hunterdon County.....


----------



## SPRDUTYSNOWPLOW (Jan 28, 2005)

*Jim from Manahawkin, Nj*

Any available sub work please contact me.........New plow being installed this week........then looking for work! [email protected]

Thanks guys.......Happy Plowing....... payup


----------



## Cstruening (Feb 24, 2005)

Just back from Iraq. New Ram2500 with 8ft. plow looking for sub work on snow days. If anyone's looking for an extra hand let me know. Morris County or surrounding area. My E-mail's [email protected], cell #'s (973) 886-3033. :salute:


----------



## njdodge (Mar 11, 2005)

randolph here...just getting back into the business. Been out of plowing about 7 years. new truck 2005 3500 dodge diesel. will put plow on this year for next season anyone need help?


----------



## JRDabs (Jun 8, 2003)

Marlton, Burlington County. Always looking for a few GOOD subs. :salute: ..lol


----------



## GiantsTackle64 (Apr 5, 2005)

*In Marlton also*

I'm in Marlton, Burlington County also.

I'm looking to sub. E-mail me if you're interested. We can get a BIG head start on next season. [email protected]

F250 7.3 4x4 with Meyer 8'
Yamaha Bayou 400 4x4 with plow


----------



## nextdoorlabor (Aug 16, 2005)

matt in monmouth county (matawan) plow truck is POW (prisoner of wages) but will have atleast an ATV setup by the winter. still got my blowers and am always lookin for more winter work, if u need i'm the one to get in touch with


----------

